# Ventrilo/microphone problems



## rodikusdude (Jan 18, 2009)

Well recently for some odd reasons when i am in ventrilo talking to whoever, some people hear me fine and others hear me very distorted like static. I have been trying to fix it but i have no clue. I thought it was my headset so when i bought a brand new one. It was Still the same result. My drivers are up to date but its just annoying that i cant really use my mic. I am assuming its the codec a ventrilo server uses, for example.My friend could hardly hear my in one server yet my other friend heard my fine. So we joined another vent and they both heard meokay. But i dont know how its possible to change a codec in a vent server cause when i try it doesnt save to it.

Anyone know of any reasons why this is happening. Just want to be able to game with friends without annoying others. Thank you for your time. IF you need any info i'll be more than gladly to answer.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

If some friends recieve your bad static sound, try tell your friend/friends to right click on your username(when your connected) and tell thim to go to mischallous (don't know how to spell it lol) and adjust the settings.

By the way, welcome to TSG forums, hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## rodikusdude (Jan 18, 2009)

i dont think that would fix theproblem. I can go into an random ventrilo server. Not knowing anyone and when i talk. Some people can hear me fine and others are like "i cant understnad anything you are saying" I really dont know how to fix it. i tried updating my sound drivers and what not but nothing works.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

If some people can hear you fine and others can't that would indicate to me that the problem isn't with your hardware / software. If it was everyone would have problems hearing you.

I sometimes get some distortion or very high volume levels on ventrilo from some people. All you do is as gamebyron says, right click the user when they are connected, select miscellaneous and adjust settings for the user that is the problem. In your case, the people that can't hear you well should be doing this.


----------

